# ID please !!! No Info on parents



## Joe_do (May 20, 2016)

Can someone please help me ID this snake ...


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (May 20, 2016)

These threads rarely have much success. Looks to me like a Carpet with at least some Jungle in it (possibly Julatten?). Anything else is really anyone's guess. 

Adam


----------



## Joe_do (May 20, 2016)

Axanthic ??


----------



## Sam123 (May 20, 2016)

To me it looks like it has inland influence but as stated above anyone's guess...


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (May 20, 2016)

Quite possibly. Certainly seems to have a reduction of yellow, which is why i mentioned Julattens (which I believe are not technically axanthic). 

Adam


----------



## Joe_do (May 20, 2016)

Is their any clear indications to judge or would it b a shot in the dark?


----------



## Sam123 (May 20, 2016)

Without parent info it would be extremely hard if not impossible.


----------



## Joe_do (May 20, 2016)

No info, sorry. If incase julatine, it wld b worth a couple of hundreds?


----------



## Sam123 (May 20, 2016)

Yeah easily. As that is quite a nice looking one.


----------



## Joe_do (May 20, 2016)

whats the $$ figure Ull put?


----------



## Sam123 (May 20, 2016)

I dont reckon you should be trusting me with financing with snakes, so I wont answer that question and will wait for someone with more experiance.


----------



## PythonLegs (May 20, 2016)

How much did you pay for it?
species info should be on the transfer notice or equivalent.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 20, 2016)

It's a carpet Python with jungle background. That's about as clear as you can get with carpets these days  How much did you get it for, or are you trying to sell?


----------



## ronhalling (May 21, 2016)

With head shape, paternation and coloring it looks to me to be just a plain old garden variety black and white Jungle, albeit a very nice 1 but jungle none the less. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (May 21, 2016)

The issue is it may be worth a few hundred or more IF it is a certain type. IF. But IF you don't know, it's a terrible idea to sell it as anything special.


----------



## Joe_do (May 21, 2016)

Sleazy.P.Martini said:


> The issue is it may be worth a few hundred or more IF it is a certain type. IF. But IF you don't know, it's a terrible idea to sell it as anything special.






Trying to Buy it   so the $$ figure


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (May 21, 2016)

Fair enough, to be honest without knowing what it is it's pretty much worth whatever you're willing to pay. PERSONALLY I would pay a couple of hundred without knowing what it is, but thats only because I personally like the look of him


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 21, 2016)

As with anything. The value is whatever the buyer is prepared to pay.
If the seller is asking $200 & you think it's a good price then you buy it. If you think its overpriced you barter or walk away.

If the seller states its to be something special is it worth any more to you unless you are looking to breed the animal?

I agree with all the previous comments, it is a nice looking animal but I wouldn't take a punt on it's lineage.


----------

